# 2013 Invitations by Headless



## Headless

Got to take some photos this morning of my 2013 invitations.... So here we go!


























The front is a little subdued and I ran out of stickers of cats and bats so had to use some owls and other bits and pieces.


----------



## Headless

And on the inside.........


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, your invitations are priceless! Thanks for letting us see them!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's the kind of invitation you keep long after the event is over because it's cool


----------



## fontgeek

Fun!
Have/had you considered making a stencil of a cat, bat, witch, etc. and then just use that instead of stickers?
Just a thought from the cheap seats.


----------



## Headless

I may just print off something on cardstock and sprinkle with a bit of glitter if I get desperate. I keep hunting through the 2 dollar shops & ebay in the hope of finding what I want.


----------



## Copchick

You have done such a great job on those! Hallmark may have some competition!


----------



## Just Whisper

Those are magnificent. Amazing. Totally cool. You put a lot of time and effort into those. I totally love it.


----------



## Ramonadona

I agree! That invitation is amazing! Love it!


----------



## Wildcat

Those are awesome. I'm sure everyone will love them.


----------



## Headless

Thanks everyone. I have always thought the invitation sets the standard for the party. I want people to know they can expect something special if they attend.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Maree those are FANTASTIC! There is no way I could receive an invitation that extraordinary and not attend the party to see what else such a creative mind would conjure up! (I predict 100% attendance) That is just a wonderful work of art...every detail is perfection. Bravo you!


----------



## Jack Mac

I'm with Pumpkin5 on this one. I don't see how anyone would not attend your event after receiving such an awesome invitation! You put so much detail into them, superb work!


----------



## ladysherry

Heck, I want to attend and I haven't received the invitation. Well done!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Great job with the invitations Headless!!!! Nice detail.


----------



## Headless

LOL thank you all. Although I certainly HOPE not everyone turns up! The past two years I have sent out about 60-65 invitations (around 100 people) and we've averaged about 40-50 people attending. I'll be sending the same out this year with the expectation of about the same turnout. I often get quite frustrated by it (maybe it's an Australian thing) but we had about the same proportion of turnout for my daughter's 21st too.


----------



## Headless

Well 20 Invitations finished and in envelopes - another 20 that are 3/4 finished. I'm trying to do them in stages instead of making one invitation at a time. Still have 20 odd more to start but I've run out of card. Hoping my daughter can find the right color and bring some down next weekend. Who's stupid idea was it to make a pop-up card?????? Oh yeah - that would be me..........


----------



## Magic13

Nice job!!! I think even if u can't find stickers the front of the stock it looks great... Love the inside!


----------



## Headless

Thank you!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, that whole thing pops up. Would you take some build photos of that, I've never made a pop-up card .


----------



## Headless

Sure BD. They are easy enough to make - just a bit fiddly - but 65 are a challenge. I'll post some instructions when the next lot of cardstock arrives.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

too cute.  love the pop- up thingy.  (sorry... I don't know all the proper terminology for this kind of stuff.  )


----------



## Lunatic

Headless said:


> I may just print off something on cardstock and sprinkle with a bit of glitter if I get desperate. I keep hunting through the 2 dollar shops & ebay in the hope of finding what I want.


You did a beautiful job on that card Headless! The colors are pleasing enough but I did not expect the creative pop-up scene when opened. Way cool!

Btw, sorry but I hate glitter. It gets on my hands, face, hair, clothes, floor, in my truck, etc....
My hatred stems from working with glitter for my old company developing glitter paint for clothing. Grrrrrrrrr, that stuff gets everywhere!!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard

The cards are really great! The patience you must have doing 65 by hand. I think your guest will really appreciate the time and effort it took to make those.


----------



## FastEddie33

Those are awesome!!..Very jealous I din't get one


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, those put me to shame. Even buying invitations sounds like too much work to me. I throw together an Evite using one of their ready-made templates.


----------



## jdubbya

Geez! I never stray into the party forum but so glad I saw this. These are just priceless! If I got one I'd be certain to attend. You just know the party is going to fantastic!


----------



## cerinad

Awesome! I love them.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BYO Disguise...? Lame! 

Looks great!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ the lame comment was a JK - for everyone's info...


----------



## DandyBrit

Just waiting for my invite and the airline ticket to arrive.


----------



## Headless

hahahaha DB I'd be happy to send an invite but if an airline ticket was going anywhere it would be departing Australia not going to it!!!!

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments.


----------



## dommyboy

Wow, lots of great ideas to have fun with these!


----------



## vanillaorchids

Cute....love them


----------



## Spooky1

Beautiful job on the invitations, definitely worth keeping as a keepsake.


----------



## easycraig

- i keep all my hand drawn invites and hang them every year so our party goers can see them (10th year running)..... after seeing your invite i am tempted to throw mine away! lol! fantastic job!!! i send out well over 100 (copied ) invites and know what a headache that is..... can only imagine what you go through..... serious props on the creativity and work ethic... you are an inspiration ! ec


----------



## Lilly

Yeah wow those are awesome..


----------

